# Best yarn storage idea Ever!



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

http://knitsforlife.com/2013/03/26/the-worlds-best-yarn-storage-idea/

Check this out! I'm starting mine this weekend!


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the idea of a peg board Think I will try that it would save me a lot of space


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah! The cat climbing wall!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

My cats want to know if they can go over to your house to play


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

ha, ha, ha, ha, A GOOD ONE


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

We had a puppy like yours, and when we were out walkinmg one day, a cougar killed her. Makes me sad to see the picture of it.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

shirlrae said:


> We had a puppy like yours, and when we were out walkinmg one day, a cougar killed her. Makes me sad to see the picture of it.


Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Valkyrie said:


> Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


My husband is thrilled to not have storage bins of yarn everwhere


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I would be worried it would get dusty or faded, but it looks really cool stored like that!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Now you could put a sliding curtain over to keep the light and dust out. Cannot keep the dust out of anything on our road! I am afraid I would need a very biggggggggg wall! I just bought cubicles for those square shelf units for the yarn on my rolling shelves. Less escapees! Your wall looks like a piece of art!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Ah! The cat climbing wall!


 :lol:


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

It looks beautiful, certainly a very artistic room accent. Not only would my cats have a field day, so would the bright sun and dust. Most of my stash is not just one or two skeins of a color, more like 6 or 7. But if I had a place for this, I might set one up for the decorative value, I do love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks interesting, what about cats?


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Valkyrie said:


> Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


I had a friend that would leave her latest yarn purchases in the trunk of her car for a while. This way if her husband asked if it was new yarn she could honestly reply " No, I've this for a while."lol


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems like some feel they have to hide it, some want to hide it, some make a game of it, me, I am boring I guess, I buy it show my DH, he asks what to make from it and never even grimaces when I say I don't know!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

My husband is more concerned with clutter than buying/making/hoarding. If it doesn't gunk things up, it is an acceptable purchase. 

Of course, it doesn't seem to matter that his things are all over the floor.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks ,but not for me. I will just leave mine in baskets, bags, and totes.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Are they kidding?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow - very arty. looks great. wish i had a spare wall.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love it a work of art


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Are they kidding?


Nope, not kidding. I love my yarn wall. It's pretty, it's out of the way, and I never have to dig around to find my things. I have large dogs, no inside cats, and it works out great. I placed cedar blocks behind the pegboard to keep off moths, and we don't have issues with dust. I have it in a spot where it doesn't get abused by sunlight.

It's my favorite piece to stare at for inspiration. Sometimes I move the skeins around to ponder color combinations.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Seems like some feel they have to hide it, some want to hide it, some make a game of it, me, I am boring I guess, I buy it show my DH, he asks what to make from it and never even grimaces when I say I don't know!


That's a good man you have!


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

What a great idea. Wish we could find Pegboard down here where we are currently living.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the idea, except...how do you fit all your yarn on one wall? If I did that with mine, all the walls in the house would be covered. Saves painting, I suppose.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Sheena said:


> I love the idea, except...how do you fit all your yarn on one wall? If I did that with mine, all the walls in the house would be covered. Saves painting, I suppose.


I have an 8x8 board, other ladies have said they keep a sample amount, only one skein of a color, the other 12 tucked away, with a note in the center of the skein on the wall as to how much or the rest is hidden.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

tyratim said:


> What a great idea. Wish we could find Pegboard down here where we are currently living.


Thin plywood and a drill would do the same


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, easy to find what you're looking for too.


----------



## anniebonannie (Dec 17, 2013)

moths will love it...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Who needs a painting, when you have a mosaic of yarn!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## suan (Feb 1, 2014)

Love the storage but love your teddy pic even more. Did you knit it or do you know where I can get the pattern xx


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Be aware that if there is a window facing that wall, the sunlight from it will fade the yarn color. Ask me how I know...


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, always looking for organization tips. It doesn't mean we have to put all our yarn on display, right. I have some I want in hiding, too!!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> http://knitsforlife.com/2013/03/26/the-worlds-best-yarn-storage-idea/
> 
> Check this out! I'm starting mine this weekend!


Do you worry about dust? Beautiful idea .

Pzoe


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

KateMassachusetts said:


> Be aware that if there is a window facing that wall, the sunlight from it will fade the yarn color. Ask me how I know...


Good point.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

What a great idea. Would have to keep door closed to keep cat out.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I have seen this storage idea a few times . I don't think yarn will fade . Yarn is openly displayed in stores so why not at home right. Doubt dust is a problem, either for the same reason. It's a super idea if you have a special knitting corner or studio. My dream is to have a studio large enough so I can knit or sew to my hearts content without having to pack it up every day I would cover an tire wall with pegboard for all the yarn I could fit on there.


----------



## ros9172 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good idea. My yarn is stuffed (and I mean stuffed) into 3 built in bedroom cupboards. (mainly coned for machine) and 3 plastic bins for hand knitting (Have a bad habit of buying yarn from Turkey). Just returning to machine knitting. Think I have many years of knitting up yarn store ahead of me.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I couldn't do this. The dog hair and dust would mess up the yarn big time.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Ah! The cat climbing wall!


Almost spilt my coffee reading your reply!!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Valkyrie said:


> Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


 :-D LOL!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like wall art. Very nice.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

AMEN SISTER!!!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> AMEN SISTER!!!!


I hit the wrong button; I was responding to the comment about not wanting my husband to know how much yarn I actually have!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

It certainly makes a great decoration just as it is, and don't you love the idea of sitting on the sofa and just knitting away??!! You wouldn't have to display all your stash, that way hubby wouldn't know what's stashed under the bed, in closets, in suitcases, etc. Very cool idea!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this! I saw it awhile ago and have been thinking about it ever since. A wall of yarn, a comfy chair, an Ott light and a little table would make the perfect knitting nook for me!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

...maybe a glass of wine, too!


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Genius idea. Have do a lot of ball winding, but certainly worth the effort.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

SYAPJR said:


> It certainly makes a great decoration just as it is, and don't you love the idea of sitting on the sofa and just knitting away??!! You wouldn't have to display all your stash, that way hubby wouldn't know what's stashed under the bed, in closets, in suitcases, etc. Very cool idea!


Suitcases! I hadn't thought of suitcases! Thanks so much!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

That's a great display, BUT... what about dust? Sunlight? Dust? Moths? Dust? Fading? Dust?


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I love this idea because of the ease of storage and you can create art while you are storing yarn. The problem I would have is cleanliness...how would you keep the yarn dust-free? I store all of mine in plastic tubs because of that.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Ah! The cat climbing wall!


LOL


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Love to see how ingenious knitters can be. I'll be exploring similar options. Do you have another system for planned projects?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

kybrat said:


> I love this idea because of the ease of storage and you can create art while you are storing yarn. The problem I would have is cleanliness...how would you keep the yarn dust-free? I store all of mine in plastic tubs because of that.


I installed a $2 clear shower curtain over mine, today, I trimmed it so it doesn't bunch up, I can still see the yarn and now no concern over dust.

As to moth concerns, I have cedar planks behind the peg board


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That wall looks really nice, like folk art! 

But referring to the fading problem if you are interested in another opinion. I bought a collector's doll named Violet. I put her on display in a dark corner where no direct light hit her. After some time, I noticed her dress didn't look right. Sure enough, the room side parts of her clothing was badly faded. 

Putting a drape over your yarn is an excellent idea.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I put the peg board inside my closet door, put some cedar in bags that I made and shut the door! Works perfectly.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought one of those wool winders for $1 at a trading table, they are so easy to use (when I get time to use it.) The pegboard is a great idea.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are concerned about dust-clear plastic bags would protect it.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


ROTFLOL!!!! Me too!!!


----------



## cynwent (Sep 4, 2013)

I just went to Home Depot and got the materials for this....my husband is going to set it up today...I am so excited. thanks for sharing this with me.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Sheena said:


> I love the idea, except...how do you fit all your yarn on one wall? If I did that with mine, all the walls in the house would be covered. Saves painting, I suppose.


Also great insulation!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

dawn b said:


> If you are concerned about dust-clear plastic bags would protect it.


Wool should not be stored in plastic bags. Not good for tje fiber.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!


----------



## yarnluver (Aug 11, 2013)

what is it with Husbands and Yarn....I also sometimes leave my yarn purchases in the trunk a few days and then bring it in when he isn't home...lol
If my purchase was a small one (2 or 3 skeins), I slip them in my large purse and remove when he isn't around. 
Lately I had to move my yarn. I stacked (crammed??) it all on a bookshelf in the spare bedroom. Hubby saw it the other day, and said I would not use all this yarn in 100 years..little does he know....


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wall art. Keep it vacuumed and away from sunlight. Colors can even fade in artificial light. Are you a fast knitter?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

this is unique but I think I will stick with my over the door shoe holders as they are convenient and stay clean behind the plastic.


ThaisFindsafeather said:


> http://knitsforlife.com/2013/03/26/the-worlds-best-yarn-storage-idea/
> 
> Check this out! I'm starting mine this weekend!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a walk in closet and it would work on one of the side walls, I could shut the door and it would be safe from sun and most of the dust


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Valkyrie said:


> Are you kidding me? My husband doesn't know I have that much yarn because I hide it like a squirrel hides his nuts.


 :lol: :lol:


----------

